# PLEASE HELP!!!



## SAD_DC (Jan 5, 2006)

ok well I changed the water in my P tank today, I have a 55G with 3 rbp's all about 6" in size...
now I noticed the water was a bit cool at 74F so while adding the new water I used warmer water not
hot but warmer than usual. and everything seemed fine. now (about an hour later) I notice 2 of the P's 
have weird while skin and looks like its peeling.. what can this be??? I added some aquarium salt as I 
usually do after water changes and some ammolock
here are a few pix.. please help I do not want to loose my fish...
http://img14.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc00598h.jpg

http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/7315/dsc00598h.jpg

http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/8391/dsc00599v.jpg

http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/1825/dsc00600p.jpg

http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/1673/dsc00603r.jpg

http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/6151/dsc00604p.jpg

http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/3446/dsc00605k.jpg

http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/454/dsc00606zye.jpg

http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/5136/dsc00609s.jpg

http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/7348/dsc00611.jpg

and this one looks completely fine..

http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/5586/dsc00608e.jpg

thanks for any help.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Did you clean your filters and deep clean the gravel? It looks like ammonia burn to me which is caused by disrupting your biological filter. Explain everything you did with the water change, step by step so we can figure out how to fix/treat what might have happened.


----------



## SAD_DC (Jan 5, 2006)

ok and now I noticed the two darker ones are chasing eachother around in a circle doesnt look like they are biting eachother but they are going in circles together. kind of like a breeding thing but backwards.. Im not sure if this makes much sence to you guys.

no I did not touch the filter....
I tried to DEEP clean the gravel since I do not have a U.G filter all the dirt settles on the bottom so I removed my big rock decor and syphoned deep under the gravel. I removed as much as I could then put the decor back but each time I took out 5G's of water I put 5G's back I did this maybe 3 or 4 times. 
and like I said I added ammo lock and some aquarium salt.


----------



## greatwh1te (Apr 23, 2009)

It looks like ammonia burn to me also. Do you have a freshwater test kit? Or you can take your tank water to your local fish store and they can test it for you. Did you add the ammo lock first before putting any tap water back in?


----------



## SAD_DC (Jan 5, 2006)

no I added the ammolock after I finished everything. I use aqua clear as a tap water conditioner


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Deep cleaning your gravel can still mess up your biofilter since a lot of bacteria still live in the gravel. What filter do you have? Also, changing a large volume of water can throw your pH out of whack depending on your water parameters, which can cause your biofilter to crash.


----------



## SAD_DC (Jan 5, 2006)

so what does this mean now? do I need a new filter or what? I have 2x penguins with 2 biowheels


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

SAD_DC said:


> so what does this mean now? do I need a new filter or what? I have 2x penguins with 2 biowheels


You may not need a new filter. What size of penguins do you have?

What you need to do is monitor the ammonia levels with a test kit and do partial daily water changes if they are above 0 since your fish are already affected. Putting the salt in should aid in their recovery and protect them from a subsequent nitrite spike. Basically what you had going on was an ammonia spike that was too big for your beneficial bacteria to handle. Never deep clean all of your gravel the same week. You also shouldn't need Ammo Lock if you are using another dechlorinator...unless your tapwater has ammonia in it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

That doesnt look good. Super stressed also. I would isolate and treat with Maracyn 2 for that.


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Have you tested your water mate? especially your PH.

Best of luck


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Zulu Warrior said:


> Have you tested your water mate? especially your PH.
> 
> Best of luck


 This is from June 16 so about 3 weeks ago. Im assuming he has recovered them by now or he would be continuing to post.


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

sean-820 said:


> Have you tested your water mate? especially your PH.
> 
> Best of luck


 This is from June 16 so about 3 weeks ago. Im assuming he has recovered them by now or he would be continuing to post.
[/quote]

I didn't dig it up







I just commented as it was a new post and didn't think to check dates of creator!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im thinking he lost them. This was his last post.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I really wish people would update us on their situations.

They like getting quick responses when they need us, common courtesy would be to follow up.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Feefa said:


> I really wish people would update us on their situations.
> 
> They like getting quick responses when they need us, common courtesy would be to follow up.


Yeah where's the reach around buddy!


----------

